# Registry log.reg won't download in audio troubleshooter



## sindy1200 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi 
I am having thios problem with audio manager in windows 7
Registry log.reg- cannot import, some keys are open by the sysyem or other processes. Help needed as I need the audio for a class TODAY. Thank You in advance for any help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you explain a little more exactly what it is you are doing or trying to do and with what?


----------



## sindy1200 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes sir, 
I have no audio and no device is detected.The troubleshooter detection details show windows audio and audio endbulilder must running and at least one is not. I have checked and both are started. I also get a download notification for Registry log.reg and when I try and download and run it from the prompt I get cannot import some keys are open by the system or other processes. Here is the Hijack this log:\


----------

